# Brute 650 SRA Service Manual



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a down loadable or printed service manual for a 2008 Brute 650 SRA? Thanks for any help.:06:


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anything changed on the SRA besides the the manual fuel shut off since 2005?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Try here.

http://www.tradebit.com/filesharing...ercat=0&keywords=kawasaki+brute&submit=search


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> Try here.
> 
> http://www.tradebit.com/filesharing...ercat=0&keywords=kawasaki+brute&submit=search


Thanks, they mainly have the Manual for the 750's and I am needing the manual for the 08 650 SRA.


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm workin' on it, LOL


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I've looked for 650 manuals and never found one yet, but have not found at problem I could not solve with the 750 ones on here.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I have also been searching, I did finnally find a factory service manual for my Brute, but they wanted $55.00 for it, and I really don't want to pay that much for one.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep, and $55.00 ain't bad...I've seen them for alot more.

With the amount of people I've found that wany one, I'm shocked Clymer or Haynes have not made one yet.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Yep, and $55.00 ain't bad...I've seen them for alot more.
> 
> With the amount of people I've found that wany one, I'm shocked Clymer or Haynes have not made one yet.


 
Yea I am surprised that they havn't either, I would rather have one from them since they also explain how to do little tricks and tips.


----------

